# Self directed or managed retirement investment account?



## R. Zimm (Apr 10, 2013)

I work for county level government so we do have excellent bennies and one is a "Deferred Compensation" plan where you put money in pre-tax. I was directing it myself (and getting good returns) but recently I switched it over to one where they manage/trade out the funds for you. Even though there is an additional fee, from all the other people who have used it it is well worth it.

I guess I'll see over time but what mathods have you folks used and with what results?


----------



## FishWisher (Apr 10, 2013)

I was self-employed the last 23 years of my working life. I had an IRA and just handled it myself with mixed results.

After selling the business and having more to manage I hired a fee manager. That lasted one year; the 1% he charged was waaaay too much for me to swallow twice. (But one should have a fee manager; having a manager-broker at some brokerage house who isn't paid directly is not really working for client, but the brokerage. And all too often some of them like to buy/sell for commissions.)

Then I kinda followed a couple of gurus doing my own trading. Both of 'em - Market Timer and Mad Money - led me astray once too often.

I now call all my own shots and have done better. I invest only for dividends and set stop-loss orders for each stock in the event of a real crash. I'm happiest this way. So far. :bi_polo:


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 10, 2013)

"I now call all my own shots and have done better. I invest only for dividends and set stop-loss orders for each stock in the event of a real crash. I'm happiest this way"

That sounds like a good way to do it. dividends can be a great way for predictable gains.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, this money management stuff gives me nightmares.  Were I any good at it, I sure wouldn't be worrying about my 401K and pension and savings and Social Insecurity and gold bullion buried out back.  I KNOW it's important (sorta . . .) but I've got a wave to catch!  Priorities, baby.  Priorities.  ("La, la, la, la, live for today . . .")

I used to tell the folks at work that all I'll be getting at the end of my illustrious career will be enough money to buy a good sleeping bag.  Then, one day I actually bought a nice, new good sleeping bag.  Yikes!  The end is near...


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, TG, you seem to have at least a variety of income sources which by any definition is better than none!


----------



## Pricklypear (Apr 11, 2013)

I suppose if I had a LOT of money, I'd have a financial consultant of some sort.  But, I've never been one to let someone else handle my money. I don't know if that was the smartest decision but I feel better.  I've never trusted anyone but my husband to look out for my best interest.


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 11, 2013)

There is something to be said for that idea PP. So many seniors in SE Florida get scammed by "Financial Advisors", relatives and even home care workers it is sad. I read today in the paper that a local lady has had here IRS refund check stolen three times (three years in a row) even with the IRS flagging her account for extra scrutiny.


----------

